

Study on decision-making stokes controversy over power of distracted mind (2014) - softdev12
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/unconscious-thought-not-so-smart-after-all1/

======
gus_massa
The problem is that shocking unexpected results get a lot of press beacuse
they are interesting of the public. But the retraction or refutation result
get almost not coverage because it totally expected.

In physics the main example are "faster than light" and "massless thrusters".
You get a few experimental results each year with very low precision
measurements, and all the unsuccessful reproductions are almost silently
ignored.

